# Sirius Renewal 2023?



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

I was just on the Sirius site to check on when my contract was up and it told me I was on the 18mo plan and that the renewal date was 5/29/2023. Should be 11/29/2009. The 18mo plan was correct.

Anybody else see this?


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Nope, Just checked and mine are correct.


----------

